# help with wax worms



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

some of my wax worms turned into cocoons and have now turned into moths. Can i feed them to my beardies or frogs? Or do i just dispose of them. :?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

You can feed them to either the frogs or beardies


----------



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

thank you just wasnt to sure


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh,,they also dont fly to good when they first come out so not so hard to catch either.


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

i wuddnt b brave enough to try n pick moths up let alone catch them


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Me too - I hate touching them but am OK with handling winged locusts - go figure!! :|


----------



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

my beardie loved em!! was okay pickin them up they try to fly but dont get ne were, frog and beardie was straight in there :lol2:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Mine have gone into coccoons too i thought they were dead! What did you keep your in to let them turn into moths? Does anyone know if they're easy to breed? i know you need the moths and my frogs love them so it'd be great to have a supply! Anyone done it?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Mine have gone into coccoons too i thought they were dead! What did you keep your in to let them turn into moths? Does anyone know if they're easy to breed? i know you need the moths and my frogs love them so it'd be great to have a supply! Anyone done it?


I'm going to try and breed some, it isn't supposed to be too difficult you give them a mix of bran and honey with some glycerine and bees wax for the adults to lay their eggs on (?). I'm doing it because I can't always get them small enough for my geckos to happily munch on and figure the birds at the reserve will apprciate the rest :lol2:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

awesome! i probably wont try it just yet, maybe next month ive got alot on at the mo, but will you let me know how you get on? I hear the moths get everywhere if they escape!:shock:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Will do! Hoping the moths don't escape because I'm still a bit scared of them! :crazy:


----------



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

all i did was put the little pot the wax worms came in, into my cuboard and kept cheakin em but only about 6 moths came out the batch :lol2:


----------



## doidies (Jan 23, 2007)

Wax worms are easily reared in a large jar. Crushed dog food biscuits and a bit of honey is all you need. You can get a moth rearing cage from an entomological supplies store. 

Once in cocoons place in rearing cage. If you can get some old bee combs from a beekeeper or club it makes a great laying site.

If you add glycerine to your mix, don't add much or they will all die. 

Cheers


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Try a large sweet jar, with wheatabix mixed with honey so it sticks together but isn't too mushy in the bottom. Add some nutrobal too for ready gutloaded waxies.

Put some corrugated cardboard with half ripped off so the wavy bit is showing for them to lay eggs in. Chuck a tub of waxies in and leave it somewhere that's warmish, eg on a viv. 

You should get moths, then eggs, then more baby waxies.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

i tried to breed waxmoth but it didn't work out i kept them in a tub with some courogated card to lay eggs and a brn/honey mix and kept them warm the moths that emerged just sat there till they died and the rest didn't hatch,

i found it quite hard to do,


----------

